# Prickly Legs And Feet



## rossie (Jul 5, 2012)

I have problems with my legs and feet...they are like pins and needles especially in the evening..it doesnt hurt until something touches the legs like a sheet or my nitie then it hurts..sound strange but i cannot bear anything to even lightly touch the legs.The prickly pins and needles is all the time but the pain of something touching them lightly happens maybe three times or so a week.I also cannot walk very far..I used to walk a lot but 5 mins now and my legs wont work...Can anyone help please or does anyone else have trouble with the legs and feet..I was doing so well last week...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Rossie, this is quite common when you have been recently diagnosed. As your blood sugar levels improve your nerves can become more sensitive, resulting in the symptoms you describe. Hopefully, as your body becomes used to your new levels this will fade. 

If it is worrying you then do ask your doctor about it - hope it goes soon though!  I had something similar when I was diagnosed, and also when my levels are generally higher than usual.


----------



## rossie (Jul 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Rossie, this is quite common when you have been recently diagnosed. As your blood sugar levels improve your nerves can become more sensitive, resulting in the symptoms you describe. Hopefully, as your body becomes used to your new levels this will fade.
> 
> If it is worrying you then do ask your doctor about it - hope it goes soon though!  I had something similar when I was diagnosed, and also when my levels are generally higher than usual.



thank you for the answer///people i know think i am being lazy...but i am not...6 months ago i was working 50/60 hours a week running a hotel...now i cant get to the end of the road..its so frustrating....


----------



## queenbee01 (Jul 5, 2012)

*I had the same feelings too...........*

Hi! Rosie, when I was first diagnosed (I'm a type 2) my feet and legs were horribly sensitive and exactly as you described. I told my doctor who said the same as Northerner and since have not had these feelings for a long time. I used to get a weird feeling in my feet like the skin was going crusty, (not actually happening, just the only way I could describe the feeling.) Ive been using Scholl heel repair cream, not just to prevent cracked heels, but to moisturise the skin on the whole of my feet and touch wood, have not had this feeling for ages. Itchy leg and foot syndrome as I called it, will clear up as the control of your blood sugars gets better. I love walking and check my feet every day for cuts etc. I hope you find relief soon as it's very uncomfortable is'nt it?


rossie said:


> I have problems with my legs and feet...they are like pins and needles especially in the evening..it doesnt hurt until something touches the legs like a sheet or my nitie then it hurts..sound strange but i cannot bear anything to even lightly touch the legs.The prickly pins and needles is all the time but the pain of something touching them lightly happens maybe three times or so a week.I also cannot walk very far..I used to walk a lot but 5 mins now and my legs wont work...Can anyone help please or does anyone else have trouble with the legs and feet..I was doing so well last week...


----------



## rossie (Jul 6, 2012)

queenbee01 said:


> Hi! Rosie, when I was first diagnosed (I'm a type 2) my feet and legs were horribly sensitive and exactly as you described. I told my doctor who said the same as Northerner and since have not had these feelings for a long time. I used to get a weird feeling in my feet like the skin was going crusty, (not actually happening, just the only way I could describe the feeling.) Ive been using Scholl heel repair cream, not just to prevent cracked heels, but to moisturise the skin on the whole of my feet and touch wood, have not had this feeling for ages. Itchy leg and foot syndrome as I called it, will clear up as the control of your blood sugars gets better. I love walking and check my feet every day for cuts etc. I hope you find relief soon as it's very uncomfortable is'nt it?



Yes it is awful....I have to swing my right leg when i walk or it doesnt move as i have no energy...I am stopping after a dozen steps as cannot move...i am soo tired....its so depressing...the pain when something touches my leg is excruiating...hopefully it wont last too long....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

rossie said:


> Yes it is awful....I have to swing my right leg when i walk or it doesnt move as i have no energy...I am stopping after a dozen steps as cannot move...i am soo tired....its so depressing...the pain when something touches my leg is excruiating...hopefully it wont last too long....



Are you taking any medications Rossie? Are you on a statin for cholesterol by any chance?


----------



## rossie (Jul 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Are you taking any medications Rossie? Are you on a statin for cholesterol by any chance?



no medication. i have to see her next week for my first visit since she said loose weight and she gave me a leaflet which was no help at all. all i have learnt is by reading this forum.my right foot has not healed from a cut two months ago so got to tell her that.i am hoping that she will be versed enough to help me. I did think about going to boots chemist to see if they could help more, but a neighbour just passed over some leaflets for me to read about feet and food to eat so am going to read them today. I know i am worrying but my mum had diabetes and had a burst aoata ( spelt that wrong ) quite suddenly and i am panicking i know, and my dad had hardening of the arteries so hence my panic over my legs. When i saw doc last week he said my cholesterol was quite good and i take amias 8mg for my blood pressure whic he is saying is quite stable at the moment. I am overweight and now down to 20 stone 12 pound ( long way to go ) as put on 3 stone very recently as well.what a mess eh ???


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

Ask if you can be referred to a podiatrist for your feet to be checked Rossie. One of our annual checks should be our feet, or if there is a problem you should be seen much quicker. It can be very serious if you have a wound on your foot that is not healing, so don't let the doctor fob you off with out a proper plan for dealing with it  I think you are the only other person I know on Amias! I'm on 4mg, used to be on 16mg


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmmmmmm -  have you read  the 'use with caution' bit here?

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/heart-and-blood/medicines/amias.html

the aortic bit .......

I think Rossie, I'd want to ask my doctor about the wisdom of that ---- and have you had an Aortic Artery scan?  My husband recently had one of  these courtesy of a screening programme (you know like bowel cancer or whatever else us old uns get offered)  see 

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Aortic-Aneurysm-(Abdominal).htm

It says 65 there, but he was a youthful 64 last January.

Think I'd ask about that one too.........


----------



## rossie (Jul 6, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Hmmmmmm -  have you read  the 'use with caution' bit here?
> 
> http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/heart-and-blood/medicines/amias.html
> 
> ...



no but will ask..thanks..x


----------



## lesleyW (Jul 6, 2012)

*it will get better*



rossie said:


> I have problems with my legs and feet...they are like pins and needles especially in the evening..it doesnt hurt until something touches the legs like a sheet or my nitie then it hurts..sound strange but i cannot bear anything to even lightly touch the legs.The prickly pins and needles is all the time but the pain of something touching them lightly happens maybe three times or so a week.I also cannot walk very far..I used to walk a lot but 5 mins now and my legs wont work...Can anyone help please or does anyone else have trouble with the legs and feet..I was doing so well last week...



I had this problem - very unpleasant - very weird feeling - and was put on Gabapentin.   Taking the medication and reducing blood sugar levels by reducing carbs. has helped a lot.   You can still exercise sitting in a chair, moving the legs up and down and circling the ankles.   Be strong - it will improve.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2012)

And tonight I was reading something or another about the symptoms of B12 deficiency, which just happened to mention - prickly/itchy/twitchy legs.

It wasn't till a while after, it came to me that it sounded like your symptoms (if it isn't caused by D I mean)


----------



## rossie (Jul 9, 2012)

thankyou for all your help...will take your advice to the diabetes nurse on wednesday and hopefully she will listen to me....fingers crossed...xx


----------

